# Nexnet GmbH



## Anonymous (18 April 2002)

Auch ich bekam heute eine Mahnung der Fa. Nexnet GmbH, die bei mir eine Forderung der Hansenet KG eintreiben will,Betrag : € 100.

Dieser Betrag war zunächst auf der Telekomrechnung aufgeführt, nachdem ich diese Rechnung unter Abzug von € 100,-- bezahlt habe, dachte ich die Sache sei erledigt.

Ich habe nun der Nexnet GmbH mitgeteilt, dass ich, sollte ein weiteres Schreiben von ihr eingehen, den Fall der Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben werde.

Sollte es vor Gericht gehen, habe ich denke ich gute Chancen.Es war von mir in keinem Fall gewollt, für eine Einwahl, die ich zunächst nicht mal bemerkt habe, eine Gebühr von €100 zu zahlen.
Somit ist mit Sicherheit kein rechtwirksamer Vertrag mit mir und diesen [...] zustandegekommen.

Ich sehe der Angelegenheit relativ gelassen entgegen.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## fidelis (19 April 2002)

Du bekommst auf deinen Widerspruch von Nexnet bestimmt keine Antwort, aber nach einer gewissen Zeit eine zweite Mahnung, in dem man dir eine Frist von 8 Tagen setzt und danach rechtliche Schritte androht mit entstehenden Kosten zu deinen Lasten. 
Ich habe mit denen die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht und dann doch vorbehaltlich bezahlt bis zum Abschluss der kriminalpolizeilichen Ermittlungen. Die scheren sich einen Dreck um deine Androhung mit der Staatsanwaltschaft. Du musst sofort Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt, Vertragspartner der genannten Firma, stellen und deinen Fall darlegen.


----------



## floh (1 Mai 2002)

@fidelis

Auch wenn Du unter Vorbehalt bezahlt hast und die Sache für uns alle gut ausgeht wird sich Hansenet, Nexnet oder wer sich sonst in diesem Verein noch tummelt wenig darum kümmern ob Du nur "vorbehaltlich" bezahlt hast. Da sehe ich keine Chancen daß die das  Geld von sich aus zurückzahlen. Dann müsstest Du evtl. klagen, denn mit der Bezahlung ist Dir Schaden entstanden (Diese Aufklärung der Rechtslage hat mir unser Anwalt mitgeteilt).


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Mai 2002)

@fidelis:
Ich vermag im Moment nicht zu beurteilen, ob die Zahlung unter Vorbehalt gut oder schlecht war. Man sollte jedoch folgendes bedenken:
Was polizeiliche Ermittlungen angeht, so ist das nur der strafrechtliche Aspekt. Kommt man zu dem Ergebnis, dass es sich um eine Straftat gehandelt hat (was nicht unwesentlich davon abhängt, wie intensiv und sorgfältig ermittelt wird...), bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass das Geld automatisch zu Dir zurückwandert.
Um den zivilrechtlichen Teil, also die rechtliche Beziehung zwischen Dir und Nexnet musst Du Dich dann selbst kümmern. Da wird der Spieß dann umgedreht: Nexnet in Verzug setzen und bei Nichtzahlung sofort einen Mahnbescheid beantragen. Ich würde mich dabei allerdings wohler fühlen, wenn ich mich erst gar nicht darum kümmern müsste. Mich würde interessieren, wie Nexnet auf einen Mahnbescheid unabhängig von den polizeilichen Ermittlungen reagiert...


----------



## Freeman76 (1 Mai 2002)

Hi,



> Um den zivilrechtlichen Teil, also die rechtliche Beziehung zwischen Dir und Nexnet musst Du Dich dann selbst kümmern. Da wird der Spieß dann umgedreht: Nexnet in Verzug setzen und bei Nichtzahlung sofort einen Mahnbescheid beantragen. Ich würde mich dabei allerdings wohler fühlen, wenn ich mich erst gar nicht darum kümmern müsste.



Stimmt. Wie man jedoch so mitbekommt werden die Dialeranbieter bei der "Eintreibung" der Schulden immer massiver. Oft kommt es hier vielleicht billiger, erstmal unter Vorbehalt zu zahlen und auf den Ausgang der Ermittlungen zu warten und dann via Zivilrecht Rückforderungen zu stellen. Hier wäre mal eine Experenmeinung interessant. Die Gefahr bei Zahlung ist jedoch, dass man sein Geld vielleicht nie wieder sieht. Und da schätze ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch ein  .


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Mai 2002)

Ich denke, das hängt wohl von verschiedenen Voraussetzungen ab: Zum einen ist da die Höhe der Forderung, zum anderen die Firma, bzw. der Anbieter, der Ansprüche stellt. Da sollte man sich dann auf jeden Fall schlau machen, ob dem vermeintlichen Gläubiger nicht schon das Wasser bis zum Halse steht. Wäre ziemlich blöd, wenn man bei einer nicht unwesentlichen Summe im Konkursfall als Kleingläubiger hinten anstehen muss.
Die Zahlung unter Vorbehalt ist allerdings aus einem anderen Betrachtungswinkel nicht uninteressant: Sie kann die ganze Geschichte abkürzen. Die Ansprüche kehren sich um und anstatt immer wieder mit einem mulmigen Gefühl morgens den Briefkasten zu öffnen und auf die nächste Mahnung zu warten, landet man viel schneller da, wo Nexnet aufgrund der vielen Mahnungen offensichtlich gar nicht so gerne hin will: In einem Streitverfahren vor Gericht (Wer den Weg zum Anwalt nicht gescheut hat, sollte da nichts schlechtes dran sehen). Schneller und billiger. Witzig daran: Die SAF bliebe außen vor... Wäre eine Überlegung wert, allerdings nicht zu empfehlen, wenn es sich um Streitsummen handelt, die die Existenz gefährden können.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2002)

*Rechtslage*

Hi,

gute Tips zur Rechtslage gibts auf einer anderen Seit(nein, nein, ist kein Dialer):
www.dialerundrecht.de


----------



## fidelis (2 Mai 2002)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> @fidelis:
> Ich vermag im Moment nicht zu beurteilen, ob die Zahlung unter Vorbehalt gut oder schlecht war. Man sollte jedoch folgendes bedenken:
> Was polizeiliche Ermittlungen angeht, so ist das nur der strafrechtliche Aspekt. Kommt man zu dem Ergebnis, dass es sich um eine Straftat gehandelt hat (was nicht unwesentlich davon abhängt, wie intensiv und sorgfältig ermittelt wird...), bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass das Geld automatisch zu Dir zurückwandert.
> Um den zivilrechtlichen Teil, also die rechtliche Beziehung zwischen Dir und Nexnet musst Du Dich dann selbst kümmern. Da wird der Spieß dann umgedreht: Nexnet in Verzug setzen und bei Nichtzahlung sofort einen Mahnbescheid beantragen. Ich würde mich dabei allerdings wohler fühlen, wenn ich mich erst gar nicht darum kümmern müsste. Mich würde interessieren, wie Nexnet auf einen Mahnbescheid unabhängig von den polizeilichen Ermittlungen reagiert...



Das ist mir schon klar, dass eine vorbehaltlich erfolgte Zahlung ein Risiko darstellt. Aber ich hielt es erst einmal für besser, unter Vorbehalt zu zahlen, wenn die Summe noch zu verschmerzen ist. Ich möchte den Betrag durch sonst entstehende Anwalts- und Rechtskosten nicht unnötig erhöhen. Denn ohne Beweis durch erfolgreiche polizeiliche Ermittlungen kommst du bei denen nicht durch und bist immer der Benachteiligte. Sollte die Ermittlung Erfolg haben, kann man den Spieß umdrehen. Ob dann bei diesen Verbrechern allerdings noch was zu holen ist, bleibt immer noch offen und ein Restrisiko. Mein Fall läuft bereits seit Anfang Dezember und seit Jahresbeginn bei der Polizei. Bin mal gespannt, ob und wann etwas dabei herauskommt. Dann gebe ich Euch Bescheid.

 :lol:


----------



## Freeman76 (2 Mai 2002)

fidelis schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gebe ich Euch Bescheid.



Wäre klasse.


----------



## floh (5 Mai 2002)

Schon wenn jeder der "nur" einen kleinen Betrag hat, bezahlt, dann ist für HanseNet & Co schon etwas gewonnen, nämlich schnell verdientes Geld. Selbstverständlich muß dies jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. Ohne unseren Rechtschutz wären wir auch aufgeschmissen, da auch unser Betrag nicht so "hoch" war. Für 2min.1sek. und 18sek. jeweils 75 Euro wollen die. Ich will auch viel, vorallem diesen Wucher nicht unterstützen. 


@freeman76
Vielleicht solltest Du mal Deinen Anhang ändern. Vorschlag:
Wenn die denken sie denken, .........


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nexnet GmbH*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ich bekam heute eine Mahnung der Fa. Nexnet GmbH, die bei mir eine Forderung der Hansenet KG eintreiben will,Betrag : € 100.
> 
> Dieser Betrag war zunächst auf der Telekomrechnung aufgeführt, nachdem ich diese Rechnung unter Abzug von € 100,-- bezahlt habe, dachte ich die Sache sei erledigt.
> 
> ...




Hallo,
ich bin zufällig auf diese Seite gestoßen, als ich mich über Nexnet erkundigen wollte.
Auch mir ist eine Forderung dieser Firma ins Haus geflattert.
Wie sehe liegt Ihr Fall schon lange zurück, vieleicht können Sie mir einen Tipp geben wie ich mich verhalten soll!
mfg
carol


----------



## Joe (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Nexnet GmbH*

Die Firma kauft Forderungen auf und versucht sie einzutreiben. Hast du in letzter Zeit mal deine Telefonrechnung um einen Betrag gekürzt, weil er falsch war?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Nexnet GmbH*



> Hallo,
> ich bin zufällig auf diese Seite gestoßen, als ich mich über Nexnet erkundigen wollte.
> Auch mir ist eine Forderung dieser Firma ins Haus geflattert.
> Wie sehe liegt Ihr Fall schon lange zurück, vieleicht können Sie mir einen Tipp geben wie ich mich verhalten soll!
> ...



1. ....

2. ...


Das sollte eigentlich reichen, denn bei dieser Firma ist man sich sehr wohl bewusst, was für Forderungen eingetrieben werden sollen.

_editiert, da unerlaubte Rechtsberatung modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nexnet GmbH*

Hilfe!
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wer oder was diese Firma nexnet eingentlich ist. Mein Freund bekam vor zwei Jahren eine Rechnung über 1200 € und da wir so doof waren und dachten das hat alles seine Richtigkeit (Schreiben kam ja vom Anwalt) haben wir alles schön bezahlt. Nun war heute wieder ein Brief des gleichen Anwalts im Briefkasten und die Firma nexnet fordert nun schon wieder 1200 € unter einem anderen Aktenzeichen! Und diesmal sind wir sicher nichts mit nexnet zu tun gehabt zu haben. Was ist da los???


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nexnet GmbH*

Ein bißchen wenig, um etwas dazu sagen zu können. Es müssen ja wenigsten die Forderungen 
benannt sein.


----------



## Reducal (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nexnet GmbH*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wer oder was diese Firma nexnet eingentlich ist.


Du hast doch Internet, gib dort den Begriff in eine Suchmaschine ein und dann kommst du sehr rasch zu nexnet.de.

Dass ihr mit denen nichts zu tun hattet, ist sehr wahrscheinlich. Die machen z. b. das Forderungsmanagement (Rechnungsüberwachung, Mahnwesen, Inkasso) für Telekommunikationsunternehmen.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nexnet GmbH*

danke,

hab heute mit dem zuständigen Anwalt telefoniert und es wurden angeblich schon mehere Mahnbescheide zugestellt die wir nie erhalten haben und die Forderungen sind angeblich von 01090 er oder 11880 Nummern! Wir haben diese 01090 aber nie angerufen und wenn dann wurde das mit der Telefonrechnung beglichen! Was soll ich jetzt tun? Wie kann ich beweisen, dass das nicht stimmt? Mir wird wohl der Rechtsweg nicht erspart bleiben??


----------



## Teleton (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nexnet GmbH*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hab heute mit dem zuständigen Anwalt telefoniert und es wurden angeblich schon mehere Mahnbescheide zugestellt die wir nie erhalten haben


Vorsicht! Wenn es um Mahn- und Vollstreckungsbescheide geht und die Frage ob und wann eine Zustellung erfolgt benötigt Ihr m.E. dringend anwaltliche Hilfe. Insbesondere kann es sein das Fristen laufen, also schnellstens ab zum Anwalt.





> Wir haben diese 01090 aber nie angerufen und wenn dann wurde das mit der Telefonrechnung beglichen!


 Das wäre die zweite Runde. In der ersten Runde muss erstmal geklärt werden was mit den Vollstreckungsbescheiden ist.


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nexnet GmbH*

Vielleicht waren das auch nur Mahnungen und keine gerichtlichen Mahnbescheide?!


----------



## Teleton (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nexnet GmbH*

Nexnet vertritt oder vertrat etliche Telefonanbieter insbesondere auch solche bei denen Mehrwertdienste geschaltet waren. Da wurden bei höheren Forderungen auch häufiger Mahnbescheide rausgejagt. Ist ein anderes Kaliber als der heutige Abomüll. Daher halte ich es durchaus für möglich, dass echte gerichtliche Mahn/Vollstreckungsbescheide in der Welt sind. Dann muss auch ein Anwalt ran


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Nexnet GmbH*



Teleton schrieb:


> Nexnet vertritt oder vertrat etliche Telefonanbieter insbesondere auch solche bei denen Mehrwertdienste geschaltet waren. Da wurden bei höheren Forderungen auch häufiger Mahnbescheide rausgejagt. Ist ein anderes Kaliber als der heutige Abomüll. Daher halte ich es durchaus für möglich, dass echte gerichtliche Mahn/Vollstreckungsbescheide in der Welt sind. Dann muss auch ein Anwalt ran



Aber wenn Vollstreckungbescheide im Umlauf sind, muss der Anwalt nicht mehr ran? Gerichtsvollzieher beauftragen und gut ist.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Nexnet GmbH*

Ich habe den ganzen Papierscheiß an mein Anwalt weitergeleitet...die wollen mir irgendwas von ner Forderung aus dem Jahre 2006 anhängen..habe von dieser Firma nie was gehört noch schriftlich was erhalten..werde definitiv kein ct bezahlen...wenn bei der anwaltskanzlei anrufst wirst nur von ner Computerstimme bedient und dann hängst ewig in ner Schleife und wirst dann abgewürgt dass mit deim Anliegen schriftlich kommen sollst...die sind doch nimmer ganz dicht...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nexnet GmbH*

Hallo,
auch ich habe heute einen Drohbrief einer Kanzlei die nexnet GmbH vertritt bekommen.

Ich habe nicht einmal eine Ahnung was ich getan habe-wo diese Kosten herkommen.

Wer kann mich über diese Firma aufklären?

Paul


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nexnet GmbH*



Paul schrieb:


> Wer kann mich über diese Firma aufklären?


Am ehesten gibt dir jetzt die Kanzlei Auskünfte darüber, worum es geht. Die beteiligten Firmen sind eher uninteressant. Nexnet war nur ein Zwischenschritt, vom ursprünglichen Forderungsinhaber / -aufsteller.


----------

